
Quotes for developers - MrXOR
https://fortrabbit.github.io/quotes/
======
majewsky
> Always code as if the guy who ends up maintaining your code will be a
> violent psychopath who knows where you live

This is attributed to Martin Golding, but I've also seen it attributed to
Damian Conway in the past.

Also, if the website owner is reading this, please choose a different color
for ::selection. I thought at first that the website is blocking text
selection.

------
Varcht
These would be useful if indexed and unfurlable.

------
neurotrace
Did I miss the train or do developers really love Chuck Norris quotes? It's
been around 10 years since those were relevant.

~~~
Varcht
Still relevant here where I work, for better or worse...

Multiple custom chuckicons in slack...

------
keyle
Those are dated. And to be of any use today, should come as a slack/discord
bot: /quote :)

